# My other pet



## Rick

This is my captive bred eastern box turtle. I've had him awhile. I got him when he was barely bigger than a quarter and now he's between 4 and 5 inches in length. Pic is a little unclear because he was sitting under his lamp.


----------



## Ian

thats pretty sweet rick. Now, am I right in saying that in America, tortoises are also called turtles?

Would that make yours, a tortoise or a turtle?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

Cool Rick, how old is it? Cute lil fella, can you handle him?


----------



## Mantis Keeper

Actually we still have a difference between turtles and tortoises in this country. Box turtles are just an odd name. We have things like gopher tortoises over here though.


----------



## Rick

It's the same as everywhere I guess. A box turlte really isn't a tortoise or a turtle. Looks like a tortoise and lives on land but they like high humidity and they like to soak in shallow water. I rarely handle him but he is hand fed and lives in a large plastic tub that is overgrown with live plants. He has a little pond in there with his jungle.


----------



## Ian

oh right..they look pretty cute  . Have seen them for sale in the UK, but never really knew exactly what they were.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

